# BLADE RUNNER "SPINNER" client build



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Fujimi "Spinner" with the works for client Gerald. Lighting, photoetch, resin figures, fiber optics, the works, all mounted on a nice rotating base to show it all off.

Thus far I have installed all of the pre-build etched brass parts from Paragrafix. Man, big kudos to Paulbo on this set. These parts fit like a glove and what an extreme improvement over the kit details. I am totally stoked with this application! 

Long way to go.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking forward to this build. 

Will be interesting to see how you will tackle the roof lights.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking forward to your build. Love the PE, great stuff it is! Have you picked a color for the body?


----------



## gobbledegook (Nov 3, 2009)

Paulbo does great stuff, thats for sure


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet! Can't wait to see the next update.

Thanks Gobbledegook!


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Great to see a build of this including the PE!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Updated photos as this build moves along....

Really want to try and light EVERYTHING! Fiber optics on the flat flashers that normally don't work.



Opened up a compartment door for battery access....



A flat rib will help secure, with a brass rod and fitting to lock it on the other side...



Figures had minimal clean-up, then flat black basecoat to start drybrushing over...



Applying liquid masking to the inside of mirrors and front tire cover....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Starting to do a little of the figure paint work. Long way to go detailing these little guys, but something I really enjoy! 



Finally got some good painting temperatures at 10:30pm last night! The humidity has been so bad here that the lacquer just wants to blush like crazy. We had a big rain shower and temps dropped into upper 70's, so I took the opportunity to spray and it paid off! 



Little bits and pieces getting painted and sub-assembled....


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see more. 

Sean


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking cool so far. More pics!!!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice!

I am salivating for your next update.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool. Your paintwork is commendable.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Update 08/10/13


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The available light kit for this Tamiya Spinner is complete crap, and I am scrapping everything but the board. The idea is to HIDE all of the wiring, NOT have it visible in EVERY single area! Sheesh....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Rotating base is complete, will adhere the nice brass plate from the Paragrafix etch kit to the front of it!



Chassis test fit. Works like a charm!



Adding details with Bare Metal Foil and paint.









Complete photos of this build and more here:

http://ratdaddystudios.smugmug.com/...lying/29674235_4GpdNH#!i=2691748460&k=xm3PfP7

You can find me on Facebook as well!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

I think this phrasing has been used before but:

"WOW, JUST WOW"

Absolutely, bloody fantastic build. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

agree!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Clean and wonderful, Tim! Happy customer to come.........


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Inspiring!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

A little update. Working on wiring up all of the LED's and fiber optics. (and still detail painting!) 

Strobes set in chassis


1.8mm LED's set in the dome roof lights with 5-minute epoxy after drilling them out.


Setting the fibers and LED into the middle center console. There will be both stationary and intermitent flashing lights.


I made clear backlight panels for the consoles, then painted them with Tamiya transparent colors.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Making things light up that aren't made to....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

These tires/rims are the biggest let down with this kit... What a pain in the ass! 







And still drilling more holes!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Great job so far. I'm glad your making those 1.8's work. Nice tip on the dime for wheel masks. Never thought of that. I haven't gotten to my wheels yet, but I'll be grabbing a dime when I do!

What's your plan for the square roof lights?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Great job so far. I'm glad your making those 1.8's work. Nice tip on the dime for wheel masks. Never thought of that. I haven't gotten to my wheels yet, but I'll be grabbing a dime when I do!
> 
> What's your plan for the square roof lights?


I drilled thru the back of them, and I'm using some .50mm fiber optic strand to feed light to the lenses. I cut a minut piece of diffusion material to sandwich in between the lens and the light housing.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I made this small panel for the front center light. I has some of the strip LED lighting adhesed to the back. (I'm finding more and more uses for this stuff, works great in tight places!) 



These things really put out some light



Test fit of kit light part



Inner front wheel well lighting..



My pilot had to have his ass ground down so he would fit! LOL! I also had to shorten the floor board again so his feet would pass thru! He fits!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

LED's mounted in all of the dome lights, bases get painted silver....



First light on!



Running fiber optics strands to the Paragrafix photoetched seat headrests. Tiny strands, took me almost an hour to do ONE. Argh!



Once the fibers are in, I had to go thru the roof panels to use black silicone to adhere them in place. Fine work, I used a thin wire to apply the silicone very carefully.



It's times like this that I sometimes question my own sanity! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!! (In my best Joker laugh!) :jest:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Mad skills dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy crow! Seriously cool work!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Update 9/5/13 Moving along nicely....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

You even did the little lights in back of the head rests! Awesome work!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Love seeing the level of lighting you've put into this!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

wow -- i've seen some pretty spiffy builds with lights, but not sure i've ever seen anybody light up the piping on driver's side dash (orange-ish tubing) at this scale -- sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

harristotle said:


> Love seeing the level of lighting you've put into this!


I agree! I hope to do this with the 1/48th scale X-wing I'm in the process of mastering. As soon as I can get some more resin, and silicone rubber...

~ Chris ​


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> wow -- i've seen some pretty spiffy builds with lights, but not sure i've ever seen anybody light up the piping on driver's side dash (orange-ish tubing) at this scale -- sweeeeeeet.


Thank you! This was actually achieved by sanding away the grey paint to expose the white plastic the kit is molded in, then underlighting it with a warm white LED. It worked out perfectly! If you look, the blue rib on top of the monitor in the center console is done the same way. I'm happy with the results so far.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

SJF said:


> You even did the little lights in back of the head rests! Awesome work!


Yes, very tedious work. Many thanks to Paragrafix for the fine etched set that made that possible. It really worked well.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Update 09/17/2013


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------

